# Fish question



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Which Fish is the best for EFA's? Do all fish have them, any reccomendations?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

udos choice


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you were to sit down and eat some oily fish, for taste then Salmon.

Udo's in my opinion is a waste of money.

For the guy that has the cleanest diet then fine, but for almost all people fish oils over flax or udo's any day of the week.

Problem really lies in the fact that the guys in the UK and the States have too high Omega 6 to Omega 3 fatty acids.

This causes inflammation and other things.

To bring the ratio in favor of 3 to 6 fish oils offer the best solution.

Oily fish is awesome like macrel(sp), salmon, hell even sardines but Salmon is a good tasting oily fish that prepaires quite nice.

Sorry, dont get me started on Udo's that is a topic of heavy debate on another board.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> udos choice


udo erasmus is anti fish oil

best ones = salmon, sardines, alsmon, makerele

supplementation = NKO (krill) and salmon oil or standard EPA/DHA caps

CLO and tuna are not as we know the good choices


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

Could udo's be recomended for a vegan ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

anabolic lion said:


> Could udo's be recomended for a vegan ?


Why not fish oils?

vegan's gets their share of Omega 6 but probably not Omega 3's.

I cant think of a simpler cheaper way of getting 3's with the use of fish oils.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

anabolic lion said:


> Could udo's be recomended for a vegan ?


they can use it but i wouldnt as many vegans already have lots of nuts rich in 6s

krill oil any good either?

purslane if you can get enough in the diet

http://www.jacn.org/cgi/content/abstract/11/4/374

or if you must....flax

i would not pay UDOs prices for a very basic product


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Never even heard of purslane before.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

i thought you coud get anything in america?

sheesh...what did my school teacher know?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

toxictoffee said:


> i thought you coud get anything in america?
> 
> sheesh...what did my school teacher know?


We can but foods on the west coast are diffrent than the east cost.

Like southern foods and cajun foods.

You would be so surprised at the diffrent cuisines we have depending on the area or place where one lives.

Hell in florida they eat alligartor, mid west they eat bear, elk, etc, California we eat McDonalds......:eek:


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

> Hell in florida they eat


sure do, i can confirm from my own experience



> Hell in florida they eat


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

purslane

If it is what I think it is, that stuff is growing in the cracks of the sidewalk in my front yard!!

I can eat it???

How? Raw?

I know it as

Portulaca

A student gave me a small planter of the plant for a teacher's gift. It has beautiful flowers. It fell of the masonary shelf in the front and started growing in the cracks in the sidewalk as well as in the lawn grass.

It definitely grows like a weed!!!

How much do you need to eat to be beneficial?

I'll dig some up to put in my salads.

So then the tuna in the cans is eaten for a cheap protein not for the omega 3s.

A good fresh tuna steak would have ample omega 3s wouldn't it?


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok Salmon yeah?

Is the tinned salmon you get from Tesco like the tinned tuna of less quality than the expensive fillets?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ALake said:


> Ok Salmon yeah?
> 
> Is the tinned salmon you get from Tesco like the tinned tuna of less quality than the expensive fillets?


When I have my salmon it's from the tin, the fillets are a trifle to expensive if you ask me, Morrisons have got John West tinned salmon on offer at the moment, get down there and fill ya boots man:lift:


----------

